# (EDITED) Hamilton Field Auto 38mm or 42mm for my wrist?



## Damaband41 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm strongly considering picking up a Field Auto, but I'm having a bit of trouble figuring out if a 38mm or 42mm would fit better for my wrist. My wrist measures 7". I have a Seiko SKX031 which is supposed to be 40mm and it looks perfect on my wrist, therefore I'm unsure whether to go higher or lower for the Hamilton. If anyone could advise me on this or possibly provide wrist shots of 38 and 42mm Fields on similar-sized wrists, it would be much appreciated. Thanks!

Edit: I have fixed my post. In my sleepy stupor, I wrote that I was looking at the 38mm and 40mm field auto. I'm actually looking at the 38mm and 42mm, which is why I can't decide if I should get a watch that's 2mm bigger or 2mm smaller than my current watch.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Hamilton Field Auto 38mm or 40mm for my wrist?*

On paper has 40mm but in reality has a bigger look.. Go with the 40mm version.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Hamilton Field Auto 38mm or 40mm for my wrist?*

This is the 38mm on a 6.5 inch wrist. The lug to lug length on these are 46mm. I know the 42mm's Lug to lug is about 51mm, so a 40mm should be good on a 7 inch wrist.










This is also 38mm


----------



## Damaband41 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Hamilton Field Auto 38mm or 40mm for my wrist?*

Fixed my post.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Hamilton Field Auto 38mm or 40mm for my wrist?*

Go bigger !


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Hamilton Field Auto 38mm or 40mm for my wrist?*

Personally, I'd go smaller. I have a 40mm and 44mm from the Hamilton farm. I love them both, but I think 38 would just look a little better. On these field type watches, I think showing a little strap on the wrist looks good. The 42 might be too large lug-to-lug and there may not be any strap showing and having the strap just fall straight down is a personal pet peeve (I have a wrist just a touch over 7.25"). YMMV.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Damaband41 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Hamilton Field Auto 38mm or 40mm for my wrist?*

Hmm, two differing opinions. I'm still torn. Although I definitely know what you mean about the strap. That might be a good reason to consider the 38mm option.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

For your wrist size, the 51 mm L2L on the 42mm might be marginal. Personally I'd go 38 unless you can try it on in person.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a 7.2 inch wrist and a 38mm diameter looks like a womens watch on the wrist unless is a dressy one. I'll go on a small watch if is dressy,but if is sport i choose a large one.
Imagine a diver at 38 or smaller ,looks like a joke on a man's hand )


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Cypher said:


> I have a 7.2 inch wrist and a 38mm diameter looks like a womens watch on the wrist unless is a dressy one. I'll go on a small watch if is dressy,but if is sport i choose a large one.
> Imagine a diver at 38 or smaller ,looks like a joke on a man's hand )


I can generally go larger on divers than field watches.


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 7in wrist exactly and this is the 42mm.

When i first started looking for a Khaki i found a dealer while visiting friends in DC and tried on a 40mm king and a 44mm officer since they had no others in stock. I thought 44mm was way too big and the 40mm was a little small. It seemed smaller than my mil-sub which is also is 40mm. As a reference i measured an old swatch and its 36mm and looks like a kids watch on my not so large wrist.

42mm feels just right and this is biggest i would ever wear.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

If the Seiko looks perfect, I would strongly suggest the 38mm. Remember that non divers wear bigger than divers do.......


----------



## JustinD (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a 7.25" in wrist and bought the SS 42mm. Photo:


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

The dial on my 38mm Fields are 32 to 34mm. That's as big as my dial on my 45mm Deep Blue. Measure the top of your wrist, if you can handle a L2L of 51mm without hangover. I'd go with 42mm.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

I personally like the 38mm because of the more balanced layout of the dial. I have had both and think that the 38 mm looks the best.


----------

